# Using Internet without Antivirus.



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2011)

Friends I want to use Internet on windows 7 but I don't want to use antivirus. Yes I do not want to use antivirus because it causes me more bad than good. So what are your opinion can I use net without antivirus and the most important thing without getting infected ?? If yes what are the precautions I should take for this??? Please help.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2011)

I used XP w/o Antivirus for about 1 year and now I am using Win 7 w/o AV from like 5 months. Have broadband connection and have never got infected.

I think its not the decision of "Not having AV" that counts, what counts is that how vigilant you are while operating.

I suppose, in my case my precautions and windows firewall does the job for me.
My vigilance includes:
1. Not opening any suspicious files from anyone's Pen drive.
2. Not downloading exe's from untrusted sources (trusted sources include, filehippo.com, download.com....)
3. Browsing Banking sites or the sites which you think can be untrusted from InPrivate mode... etc...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2011)

vineet269 said:
			
		

> 1. Not opening any suspicious files from anyone's Pen drive.
> 2. Not downloading exe's from untrusted sources (trusted sources include, filehippo.com, download.com....)


I also don't do these things while online. In fact most of my time on net is spent on forums and gaming sites.
One of my friend said that I might get infected while using google images because when you see full size images on other sites then you might get infected. Is that true because I use google images a lot to see sreenshots of games and other stuff not P**n kinda stuff.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 27, 2011)

okay if you want just to surf the net without an AV
Just make sure you DL and install Sandboxie
run your primary web browser sandboxed
Please please do install Comodo Firewall with "Maximum Stealth"
it will not slow down your PC or surfing speed


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

Switch to Ubuntu for Internet. Keep Windows for gaming.

Better, just install Avira AntiVir Free. Nothing else. No Comodo Firewall etc.

Avira hardly bothers me about anything. That's why I like it.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I also don't do these things while online. In fact most of my time on net is spent on forums and gaming sites.
> One of my friend said that I might get infected while using google images because when you see full size images on other sites then you might get infected. Is that true because I use google images a lot to see sreenshots of games and other stuff not P**n kinda stuff.



Gaming sites!! Dude, what kind of gaming sites? I dont play games that much, and playing online is just out of my league. But still, I am sure, gaming sites could be one possible source, you would have to be a little careful.

Also, I am pretty sure, looking google images, can't infect your system. In fact, that looks down-right silly


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Gaming sites!! Dude, what kind of gaming sites? I dont play games that much, and playing online is just out of my league. But still, I am sure, gaming sites could be one possible source, you would have to be a little careful.
> 
> *Also, I am pretty sure, looking google images, can't infect your system. In fact, that looks down-right silly *



no its not
virus writers have found a way to embed malicious code into seemingly harmless images and even streaming songs
Malware disguised as picture file
E-victims.org: Twilight star's nude picture malware - Consumer Forum
Avira webguard on my pc detects and blocks these infected pics and frames on my pc atleast once or twice every week
anything and everything can be infected
don't fool youselves into false security


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2011)

^^ In that case, we are DOOMED!!!

On a serious note, I still agree of a statement, that I also confirmed from online sources,
"No, Google images can't cause a virus? since it's just a search engine, but if you click on a link to a picture (i.e, visit the page, from where the image has been drawn), you may be liable to get a virus from that page."

One more thing. Virus is just a "file", and I can have many such virus "files" in one folder, on a disk, or a pen drive. That WONT make my system infected. It is only when a virus is executed (i.e, by double clicking, or through command prompt), that my system would be infected by the virus.
So, with no offense, I still stand by my thought, that just by looking at a picture wont make the system infected.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 27, 2011)

Gotta agree with ico. Net with ubuntu is super safe.

And if the OP doesn't want to use any a/v then you must have at least a IQ of 90 and be uber careful in order to dodge threats on your own.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2011)

^^  for that. Thats why I used the term, "Vigilant" before. Operating w/o AV is a challenge, but certainly not impossible.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 27, 2011)

> One more thing. Virus is just a "file", and I can have many such virus "files" in one folder, on a disk, or a pen drive. That WONT make my system infected. It is only when a virus is executed (i.e, by double clicking, or through command prompt), that my system would be infected by the virus.


True, it requires User Interaction in some cases and not in the rest of the cases


> So, with no offense, I still stand by my thought, that just by looking at a picture wont make the system infected.


But when you are looking at a picture or file from the internet, it is stored in your memory and browser cache, so the probability remains
though some malware files do require user interaction,
the rest of them can act without it 
they may be tied to an event or any indirect user action


> ^^ In that case, we are DOOMED!!!


no we are not
when i am crossing a road, there is a probability i may get run over
that does not mean i am doomed everytime i am on the street
just acknowledge the dangers involved, take precautions and let your mind handle the rest


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

it depends which sites u r visiting
but ico's idea is perfect
use ubuntu
be safe


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> Gaming sites!! Dude, what kind of gaming sites?


Like gamespot, ign, eurogamer and others but mostly reputated sites.


			
				ico said:
			
		

> Switch to Ubuntu for Internet. Keep Windows for gaming.
> 
> Better, just install Avira AntiVir Free. Nothing else. No Comodo Firewall etc.
> 
> Avira hardly bothers me about anything. That's why I like it.


I think its a good idea. I can switch to ubuntu. Can I work on both simultaneously I mean downloading on ubuntu and playing game on windows. I know it sounds silly and I think its impossible. Isn't it??? 



			
				vineet369 said:
			
		

> Operating w/o AV is a challenge, but certainly not impossible.


Then I am up for the challenge unless I am doomed of course. LOL


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 27, 2011)

> Gotta agree with ico. Net with ubuntu is super safe.


no it is not
it is as prone as windows is
i think what ICO meant was 
keeping your browsing limited to a different environment away from your primary OS
that way if Ubuntu gets infected, your primary OS is still safe

That's why i recommended using Sandboxie with your primary web browser
what it does is operate your browser in a virtual environment with limited privileges
if any malware does creep in it will affect the virtual OS in the sandbox, not the primary OS


> And if the OP doesn't want to use any a/v then you must have at least a IQ of 90 and be uber careful in order to dodge threats on your own.


now this is juvenile,
IQ has nothing to do with safety
awareness and prevention does


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> That's why i recommended using Sandboxie with your primary web browser
> what it does is operate your browser in a virtual environment with limited privileges



Hmm.. that sounds like a good idea.
So, can you share, how we can do that?


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 27, 2011)

Sandboxie - Sandbox software for application isolation and secure Web browsing
download it here
install it
it will automatically detect your browser and create "Sandboxed web browser" shortcut
browse through this secured browser
now note that you can run virtually any unknown or suspicious programs or softwares in sandbox,(via the right click context menu) 
this will allow you to deem their true nature
and in case you run a real malware inside sandboxie, it will destroy the current virtual environment(sandbox) not your precious OS

best of all 
its free


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Like gamespot, ign, eurogamer and others but mostly reputated sites.
> 
> I think its a good idea. I can switch to ubuntu. Can I work on both simultaneously I mean downloading on ubuntu and playing game on windows. I know it sounds silly and I think its impossible. Isn't it???


If simultaneous is your environment, then install an OS of your choice in Virtual Box and use Internet in it.  If Windows XP in VirtualBox gets infected, nothing will happen to the host machine.



funkysourav said:


> no it is not
> *it is as prone as windows is*
> i think what ICO meant was
> keeping your browsing limited to a different environment away from your primary OS
> that way if Ubuntu gets infected, your primary OS is still safe


Actually it isn't prone as Windows.  It is 1000 times more secure than Windows.

Viruses are only there for Windows and they won't infect Ubuntu. Infact they won't run in Ubuntu at all. And the core of Linux is much more secure and stable than Windows. A good example would be, you don't have anything like Registry or I should say "single point of failure" in Linux.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 27, 2011)

I browse without an antivirus on xp , doing so for years now. It is not a problem as long as you use geeksense. That said I never use my windows PC for anything sensitive like bank or credit card transactions. for those I use ubuntu. 
From time to time I run eset online virus cleaner. which always comes clean, unless I do something stupid like run a crack.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> I browser without an antivirus on xp , doing so for years now. It is not a problem as long as you use geeksense. That said I never use my windows PC for anything sensitive like bank or credit card transactions. for those I use ubuntu.
> From time to time I run eset online virus cleaner. which always comes clean, unless I do something stupid like run a crack.




I agree 100 percent. Been doing it for 18 months now. Havent been infected except cracks and keygens.

Stay away from .exe's downloaded from torrents.

Dont download from shady sites.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2011)

@ ico
can't I install two OS and work on them simultaneously. There is no solution for that? You know I play online through hamachi with my close friends. can't it happen that say right now I am using windows and playing game and something is being downloading through torrent in ubuntu. Also I heard that ubuntu have some problems with NTFS file system. If I write on NTFS drives through ubuntu then data might get corrupted or will it harm my ntfs drives?


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @ ico
> can't I install two OS and work on them simultaneously. There is no solution for that? You know I play online through hamachi with my close friends. can't it happen that say right now I am using windows and playing game and something is being downloading through torrent in ubuntu.


You can use VirtualBox like I mentioned. Use the OS installed in VirtualBox/VMWare for browsing.

*www.technibble.com/articlecontent/2007/06/virtual-machine-xp.jpg

Having good amount of RAM is recommended.



gameranand said:


> Also I heard that ubuntu have some problems with NTFS file system. If I write on NTFS drives through ubuntu then data might get corrupted or will it harm my ntfs drives?


It is not the case. I've encountered no problems with my external hard disk which is formatted with NTFS. Infact Ubuntu reads/writes on NTFS faster than Windows as far as my experience is concerned.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 27, 2011)

Isn't it best to install an antivirus & use your PC normally than wasting your time & energy in such workarounds ?

I use Microsoft Security Essentials AV & it has one of the best detection rates & does not cause any noticeable difference in performance on my 5yr old PC.

I too visit legitimate sites but I have been infected from them too. Last time I reported that HindustanTimes.com site is spreading malware. It seems that the ads on that site use Java exploits to download & run malicious files on the PC. MSE immediately detected & cleaned the PC.

So visiting only legitimate site doesn't mean that you won't be affected with malware since most webpages contain content from other websites too.


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Isn't it best to install an antivirus & use your PC normally than wasting your time & energy in such workarounds ?


Will have to agree on this.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 27, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> now note that you can run virtually any unknown or suspicious programs or softwares in sandbox,(via the right click context menu)



Hmmm.. Quite useful and Handy thing is this Sandboxie. So, I installed it and tried running. Runs various programs perfectly.
So sandboxie provides virtual environment to a single process and is better than Virtual machine, since there is no need to run Entire OS just for the fear of a single malicious program 

But everytime I ran any browser in the sandboxie, I encountered following message, _"SBIE2102 File is too large to copy into sandbox:  index.dat"_
Upon further research, I came to a conclusion that I should increase the "File Migration Limit". And now there is no error, when I increased the size to 100 MB.

Thanks funkysourav. This is going to be useful.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 28, 2011)

I never use ANTIVIRUS , just only use trojan remover , no probs just run PC fine go ahead !


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2011)

@ pauldmps
Brother who wants all these hassles. But the problem is that I use power iso and anti virus deletes the executable of this software. I use C   to create my project which are exe files and anti virus deleted them without any warning and I had to make my project again. The worst part is that when I configure it to ask me everytime then there was no option to ignore. You know what I reinstalled my OS and when I scheduled boot time scan it found 5 virus in C drive now how the hell my pc got infected when I didn't installed anything except my goddamn drivers. These are the reasons why I started this thread.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2011)

I had virus in my audio drivers.

Solution-
install antivirus before installation then remove.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @ pauldmps
> Brother who wants all these hassles. *But the problem is that I use power iso and anti virus deletes the executable of this software. I use C   to create my project which are exe files and anti virus deleted them without any warning and I had to make my project again.* The worst part is that when I configure it to ask me everytime then there was no option to ignore. You know what I reinstalled my OS and when I scheduled boot time scan it found 5 virus in C drive now how the hell my pc got infected when I didn't installed anything except my goddamn drivers. These are the reasons why I started this thread.



yes my elder brother was having the same problems
the exe files from c are removed(quarantined)
which antivirus are you using?
Check the quarantine list and if possible Flag them as safe (whitelisting)
I use Avira, it asks me everytime it detects a suspicious file, i can set it it to ignore there depending on the file


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> I had virus in my audio drivers.


Same Here.


			
				funkysaurav said:
			
		

> which antivirus are you using?


Avast.


			
				funkysaurav said:
			
		

> I use Avira, it asks me everytime it detects a suspicious file, i can set it it to ignore there depending on the file


Really Avira has that option??? How much Ram it uses because I use Avast because it don't requires a lot of resources.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

Avira is much lighter than Avast.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> One more thing. Virus is just a "file", and I can have many such virus "files" in one folder, on a disk, or a pen drive. That WONT make my system infected. It is only when a virus is executed (i.e, by double clicking, or through command prompt), that my system would be infected by the virus.


Ya one of my frnd had the library of viruses zipped in one folder.


Once I got infected from yahoo.

@gameranand: games can have viruses too such as pirated copy or Ripped etc.
By not having an anti-virus means u r acting like an antiviruse keeping a  eye on each & every execution.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 28, 2011)

@gameranand

Avast is such a crappy AV. I once installed Avast & it disabled my broadband connection permanently (some idiotic network filter). I had to clean install my OS. 

As I suggested, use MSE, the most powerful & non-intrusive AV which has almost no false positives.

And still if the AV detects your files as threats(MSE doesn't removes any threat by itself), then add those folders/files to excluded locations.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> But the problem is that I use power iso and anti virus deletes the executable of this software.



i guess you used a patch or a cracked version.



gameranand said:


> I use C   to create my project which are exe files and anti virus deleted them without any warning and I had to make my project again.



was testing DosBox in mobile & created a basic program. Emsisoft Antimalware detected it as Win32.Shutdowner (WTH ). 

use avast & select the default action as Move to Chest.



thetechfreak said:


> I had virus in my audio drivers.
> 
> Solution-
> install antivirus before installation then remove.



virus in Audio driver? WOW. yesterday Avira (was just testing it) detected Frostwire installer as some Candy trojan.



gameranand said:


> How much Ram it uses because I use Avast because it don't requires a lot of resources.



when you game, turn Avast sheilds off. or just turn off the unnecessary shields.

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




KaranTh85 said:


> Ya one of my frnd had the library of viruses zipped in one folder.



i have a small question: can virus infect compressed files like .rar?



pauldmps said:


> @gameranand
> 
> Avast is such a crappy AV. I once installed Avast & it disabled my broadband connection permanently (some idiotic network filter). I had to clean install my OS.



happened to me 3days ago. when updating Avast from 5 IS to 6 Free.



pauldmps said:


> As I suggested, use MSE, the most powerful & non-intrusive AV which has almost no false positives.



slow scanning speed but good detection.

i use avast for its web shields. but sadly its Trojan detection capability is one of the lowest in the market. Avast is truly an Antivirus only. it antispyware module is useless.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Friends I want to use Internet on windows 7 but I don't want to use antivirus. Yes I do not want to use antivirus because it causes me more bad than good. So what are your opinion can I use net without antivirus and the most important thing without getting infected ?? If yes what are the precautions I should take for this??? Please help.


Is Windows the only option as an OS for you?
EDIT: Ah your nick, gaming 

Anyway how about using On Demand Scanners rather than always on AV software?




Sam.Shab said:


> i have a small question: can virus infect compressed files like .rar?


Why not? It's an executable, it has all the permissions with the privileges it has been executed.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2011)

Use ubuntu for internet. Or use Avira in Windows.

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




KaranTh85 said:


> @gameranand:
> By not having an anti-virus means u r acting like an antiviruse keeping a  eye on each & every execution.



lol...look did I just see something move 

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> WOW. yesterday Avira (was just testing it) detected Frostwire installer as some Candy trojan.



False alarm.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 28, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> no it is not
> it is as prone as windows is
> i think what ICO meant was
> keeping your browsing limited to a different environment away from your primary OS
> that way if Ubuntu gets infected, your primary OS is still safe







funkysourav said:


> now this is juvenile,
> IQ has nothing to do with safety
> awareness and prevention does


IQ is the overall term for "safety" "awareness" "prevention" etc etc.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> Hmmm, where is the facepalm smiley?
> 
> @admins: please install a facepalm smiley in TDF.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 28, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Why not? It's an executable, it has all the permissions with the privileges it has been executed.


 are you sure dude ? rar is not an executable afaik . even if a virus is injected into a rar file, it won't be executed. in fact winrar won't be able to open it because then the archive will become corrupt!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> Avira is much lighter than Avast.


Really?? At idle state Avast was using about 5MB RAM what about Avira???


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> lol...look did I just see something move



 



Faun said:


> jojothedragon said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, where is the facepalm smiley?
> > @admins: please install a facepalm smiley in TDF.



   (double)




cute.bandar said:


> are you sure dude ? rar is not an executable afaik . even if a virus is injected into a rar file, it won't be executed. in fact winrar won't be able to open it because then the archive will become corrupt!



Sure dude, winrar would be able to open it, even if there is an infected file inside.
As far as, the file INSIDE is not executed, corruption wont spread!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the smiley.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:
			
		

> i guess you used a patch or a cracked version.


Actually I only use its mounting capabilities so I don't need to use cracked or pirated version so I don't use one. Its free version or say evaluation version does that job perfectly. But if you can please send me the link to the the file which won't get detected. I mean After installing.


			
				Sam.Shab said:
			
		

> was testing DosBox in mobile & created a basic program. Emsisoft Antimalware detected it as Win32.Shutdowner (WTH ).


Yeah that sucks doesn't it??


			
				Sam.Shab said:
			
		

> i have a small question: can virus infect compressed files like .rar?


As far as I know. NO.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> are you sure dude ? rar is not an executable afaik . even if a virus is injected into a rar file, it won't be executed. in fact winrar won't be able to open it because then the archive will become corrupt!


er I meant the malware being executable, not the RAR file. An executable will get privileges according to which user or permission it was launched.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 28, 2011)

oh ok . i misunderstood you i guess..


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Really?? At idle state Avast was using about 5MB RAM what about Avira???


Never bothered to check. 

But one thing I know is, Avast 5 slowed down Athlon 64 3000+ with 224MB RAM whereas Avira didn't.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> But one thing I know is, Avast 5 slowed down Athlon 64 3000+ with 224MB RAM whereas Avira didn't.


Well its a good news for me because i usually play games so I want a anti virus which consumes least resources but is not a lame in detection.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> i have a small question: can virus infect compressed files like .rar?


No....AFAIK

my PC got infected from a win32 pesin A virus
& as we know win32 type viruses infect .exe files......

so from then i decided to keep all my .exe setups in .rar file.
so virus cudn't infect the .rar files.....


@gameranand: Anti-Virus low on resources...run in gamer-mode u will get 
good boost while gaming


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:
			
		

> Anti-Virus low on resources...run in gamer-mode u will get
> good boost while gaming


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 1, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Got it. Thanks.


get avira antivir and comodo fw as stated earlier
it's always light on resources
lighter than many that i have used


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Frostwire is a virus? 
In a friends PC Avast 5 detected limewire as virus and deleted it.

I think these kind of programs create false positives.


----------



## Symbianlover (Mar 1, 2011)

I think the idea is good.I use kasparsky in my home pc which running with win xp sp3.after installing the AV my pc become slow.so i think the adea w/o AV is best to get full performance of Pc.but some problem must occur w/o aV but if i alert always when i browse on internet then nothing to worry.and alltime keep a think in mind that any thing get from pen drive is harmfull for pc.so the better way is to get software from dvd or cd.so nothing to harm my pc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Kaspersky according to me is a big bloat.


Avira, avast! are the lightest according to me.


----------



## Lord073 (Mar 1, 2011)

Just a small question - Which is the best free Antivirus according to you guys, in terms of detection rates and resource consumption? At present I'm using Kaspersky trial version which has slowed down my system a lot. Before that I was using Norton which was an even bigger resource hog.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

Lord073 said:
			
		

> Just a small question - Which is the best free Antivirus according to you guys, in terms of detection rates and resource consumption? At present I'm using Kaspersky trial version which has slowed down my system a lot. Before that I was using Norton which was an even bigger resource hog.


Use Avira as suggested by many. I'm also gonna give it a try. About Kaspersky and Norton Man they suck unless you have really fast PC to keep them running.



			
				funkysaurav said:
			
		

> get avira antivir and comodo fw as stated earlier


I do use Comodo Firewall. Have to use Avira.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> my PC got infected from a win32 pesin A virus
> & as we know win32 type viruses infect .exe files......
> 
> so from then i decided to keep all my .exe setups in .rar file.
> so virus cudn't infect the .rar files.....



don't know about others but my friends PC got infected with Win32:Sality (not the variant. 100% pure one) & then it started corrupting all the executable files, only compressed softwares i gave him were left untouched.

so i keep all my software & game collection as .rar files. it provides protection (according to me) & also keeps the file secure so that no file goes missing.



thetechfreak said:


> Frostwire is a virus?
> In a friends PC Avast 5 detected limewire as virus and deleted it.



 actually the bundled toolbar is the source of problem. many A/V detect the toolbar as malware. so i always search for some lite version.



Symbianlover said:


> I think the idea is good.I use kasparsky in my home pc which running with win xp sp3.after installing the AV my pc become slow.so i think the adea w/o AV is best to get full performance of Pc.but some problem must occur w/o aV but if i alert always when i browse on internet then nothing to worry.



PC with old parts & less ram will slow down if you install Kaspersky. & about your no A/V theory, once virus or trojan enter your system, your PC will get slow anyway.



Symbianlover said:


> and alltime keep a think in mind that any thing get from pen drive is harmfull for pc.so the better way is to get software from dvd or cd.so nothing to harm my pc.







thetechfreak said:


> Kaspersky according to me is a big bloat.



valid only for old & slow PCs.



Lord073 said:


> Just a small question - Which is the best free Antivirus according to you guys, in terms of detection rates and resource consumption? At present I'm using Kaspersky trial version which has slowed down my system a lot. Before that I was using Norton which was an even bigger resource hog.



1. avira
2. avast
3. AVG (DON't INSTALL  TRY THIS AT HOME).


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:
			
		

> don't know about others but my friends PC got infected with Win32:Sality (not the variant. 100% pure one) & then it started corrupting all the executable files, only compressed softwares i gave him were left untouched.
> 
> so i keep all my software & game collection as .rar files. it provides protection (according to me) & also keeps the file secure so that no file goes missing.


Agreed. Once it happened to me also. It deleted all the executables of my game setups then I was left with game setups having all files except the goddamn setup.exe. LOL


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 1, 2011)

I will again ask everyone of you to try out *Microsoft Security Essentials* & post your experience here.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 1, 2011)

yesterday I tried to install something(forgot what)
it had option to install bing toolbar. Like always I unchecked it. Than I got a popup saying 'Please wait 60 seconds' but if I dont uncheck the option theres no such popup.

Promptly clicked cancel setup.


Will post name if I remember.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

Installed Avira. Damn its really less resource hungry than Avast. Avast used to use about 5MB Ram Avira uses only 3MB well but I do agree that avast offers a lot more features than Avira thats for sure but if it just protect me from malwares, viruses, and spywares I am good with it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 1, 2011)

keep it regularly updated. Also use Panda USB vaccine.


----------



## Neeraj Sahai (Mar 1, 2011)

Never Connect Internet without anti virus loaded - linux os's are lesser prone but yet they do also get infected


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2011)

Neeraj Sahai said:


> Never Connect Internet without anti virus loaded - linux os's are lesser prone *but yet they do also get infected*


oh please. 

Dogs don't suffer from AIDS even if they get HIV positive.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

that was a good one indeed


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> keep it regularly updated.


Well its on automatic updates so it should download and install them without my interference.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 1, 2011)

Neeraj Sahai said:


> Never Connect Internet without anti virus loaded - linux os's are lesser prone but yet they do also get infected


thats true



ico said:


> oh please.
> 
> Dogs don't suffer from AIDS even if they get HIV positive.





> Shane Coursen, a senior technical consultant with Kaspersky Lab, claims, "The growth in Linux malware is simply due to its increasing popularity, particularly as a desktop operating system ... The use of an operating system is directly correlated to the interest by the malware writers to develop malware for that OS.


Linux malware - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Think Linux is free from malware? Think again; it's been hacked. - Computerworld Blogs
Linux infection proves Windows malware monopoly is over; Gentoo ships backdoor? [updated] | ZDNet


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> thats true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With due respect, you sir have zero idea about the basics of Linux.

You haven't used it, so quoting these articles from so called "experts" is hilarious.

I'm enjoying my coffee. I'll write a post soon. 

But I'll sum everything up in one sentence at the moment. Linux is 10000 times less flawed compared to Windows.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

@ funkysaurav 
You should also see that in your link


> The total number of viruses has passed the one million boundary.





> during 2005 from 422 to 863.


Well I completely agree with ico.
I have used ubuntu and didn't got infected ever and I used windows without antivirus with internet and had to reinstall my os in 2 days. Linux is very very safet than windows. I actually delete the stubborn viruses that av don't delete using ubuntu's explorer without any problems. If probability of getting infected in windows in 90% then in linux its 0.09%.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 1, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Agreed. Once it happened to me also. It deleted all the executables of my game setups then I was left with game setups having all files except the goddamn setup.exe. LOL



Made me  so hard  !!!!
That must have been a  experience!


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2011)

Quick comparison.

1) Linux doesn't have a single point of error i.e. registry. In Windows, every program keeps on messing around with some other program's registry. Application preferences are stored in separate folders in loluser's home directory.

2) When you execute a program in Linux, it can't go beyond its limits. It just can't go on and make changes in your root directory.

3) In Windows, you run a program as "loluser" why the fu(k can it make changes everywhere? If not by hook, then by crook. This is the reason why viruses in Windows can replicate easily. Not so in Linux.

4) In Linux, all the "operating system" files are owned by root. Normal users can't make change or access them. They have to run things as "root." And this is EXTREMELY strict. Not so strict in Windows. There are ways to bypass in Windows.

5) When you run a program as "loluser" it doesn't get permission to change things in the root directory i.e. the operating system directory.

6) In Linux, generally people tend to have separate partition for Operating System (known as the root partition) and separate partition for documents, application settings etc. (known as the home partition)

7) "loluser" only has free access to the files/folders which he "owns." Not so in Windows.

8) "loluser" doesn't own important OS directories like /etc et cetera, so even if he executes a linux malware, it just can't mess up with the operating system until you give it permission to i.e. execute as root. In Windows, you can somehow manage to get through. 

9) "loluser" can't make changes to files owned by "loluser2" if "loluser2" hasn't given him permission to.

10) Everything is about permissions and restrictions. These things are strict in Linux and in Windows, they're a joke.

11) Phenomenon of "ownership" of files is not at all strict in Windows. (I don't even know even if it's there or not )

12) In Windows, an ".exe" file is an executable (defined by extension). In Linux, being executable is an attribute.

*13) Last but not the least, "computer viruses" are called "viruses" because their working/metabolism depends on host just like biological viruses. Linux can't run Windows softwares, they are just harmless "junk" files.* An Autorun Windows virus in your pendrive is completely harmless in Linux.

14) *Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu* - Download it, install it. Use it first and then comment instead of blatantly googling things and linking articles by "experts."

Thank you.
*
Edit:* Everything which I have said might not be completely correct. Because I'm nothing more than an average computer user.


---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------




gameranand said:


> If probability of getting infected in windows in 90% then in linux its 0.09%.


The probability of Linux running a Windows executable (including virus) is 0.00%. Windows virus files are just harmless junk files in Linux. Keep them if you want to. 

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------




funkysourav said:


> Think Linux is free from malware? Think again; it's been hacked. - Computerworld Blogs


Only if you run it as "root" - which no one does.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> Made me  so hard !!!!
> That must have been a  experience!


Yeah it was. Right now I am laughing about that but at that time man I was thinking to throw all the DVDs containing anti virus out of my window. Imagine how pissed off you'll be when you have 100GB junk files which were your favorite just a restart ago.



			
				ico said:
			
		

> The probability of Linux running a Windows executable (including virus) is 0.00%. Windows virus files are just harmless junk files in Linux. Keep them if you want to.


I know that boos. But didn't knew the facts that you just explained. Thanks for that I do read many articles about linux but you know remembering main points is kinda pain in the ass specially when they are 400 pages long.

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------




			
				ico said:
			
		

> Everything is about permissions and restrictions. These things are strict in Linux and in Windows, they're a joke.


Yeah. I changed my PC rating by getting permissions for the protected files. You can even break any file's security on your own even system volume information and any windows critical files.


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2011)

Honestly, my views are pretty straight-forward and unbiased. Mainly because I use all the three major operating systems regularly on a daily basis.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 1, 2011)

i am not trying to prove that linux is as vulnerable as windows is
i already know that linux is "many times" more secure than windows

what i am trying to say is nothing is 100% secure ever
i posted my links in this context
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/137267-using-internet-without-antivirus-3.html#post1341776
and your subsequent response
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/137267-using-internet-without-antivirus-3.html#post1341776



> The probability of Linux running a Windows executable (including virus) is 0.00%. Windows virus files are just harmless junk files in Linux. Keep them if you want to.


i know that malwares made for windows environment are completely harmless in linux
but malwares are written targeted for linux environment too. the only thing that is keeping you with a feeling of safety is the lack of motivation Malware writers have towards coding for linux considering its minuscule userbase

the comparison that you made between windows and linux, is the reason that windows viruses can't be active in linux,
but linux too has its set of flaws just waiting to be exploited
it all depends on the userbase
if there is more vulnerabilities in windows than linux,
it is because people were specifically looking for something to exploit
considering the much larger userbase of windows

now as the userbase would shift towards linux, so would the number of malware and detected vulnerabilities


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> i know that malwares made for windows environment are completely harmless in linux
> but malwares are written targeted for linux environment too. the only thing that is keeping you with a feeling of safety is the lack of motivation Malware writers have towards coding for linux considering its minuscule userbase
> 
> the comparison that you made between windows and linux, is the reason that windows viruses can't be active in linux,
> ...


Use Linux to believe it. Even if Linux had decent market share, it would have still had very less malware because of its secure base. There is a big reason why it dominates server market-share where the first priority is reliability.

Even if someone finds/exploits a vulnerability in Linux, due to the Open Source nature, it will get patched up quickly. Compare Internet Explorer to Mozilla Firefox.

I also use Mac OS X which has way more market-share than Linux. Still to come across any virus or malware.

Mac OS X is Unix btw. You'll be also surprised your modem/router is also running "mini" Linux. Why not Windows? 



> *Market Share Myth*
> 
> Some people say that linux suffers less from malware because it has less than 1% of the desktop market compared to Windows 90% & suggest that if linux ever increases in popularity then it will suffer just as badly. This argument is deeply flawed & not just by the spurious statistics. Linux dominates server markets. Why struggle to write a virus that might knock out a few thousand desktops when knocking out a few thousand servers could knock out a continent? Yet it is the desktop machines that are commonly exploited.


*
*help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus#Market Share Myth*


----------



## Pein (Mar 2, 2011)

use mozilla firefox best option if u dont want to use av......


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 2, 2011)

don't open "you know what" sites


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

Pein said:
			
		

> use mozilla firefox best option if u don't want to use av......


Really. I use it still got infected. I do agree that it is far more secure than Internet Explorer but it does have many exploits. You can say the above phase with Linux not with Windows. Use Firefox with Linux you won't get infected.



			
				himadri_sm said:
			
		

> don't open "you know what" sites


My friend even trusted sites spread virus which they don't even know themselves.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> My friend even trusted sites spread virus which they don't even know themselves.



I can't recall it, but have studied a quote similar to the  following, which suits the bill perfectly... 



> The problem with our society is that, one who knows a lot of things, are confident about nothing, and the one who knows nothing, are the most confident about everything.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> I can't recall it,


I do. Just take example of say facebook, twitter they have been hacked many times. Say chip forum has been hacked recently so even their site is not secure how the heck can they guarantee that can't and don't spread malwares.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2011)

1 in 5 posts in facebook contain malware.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> don't know about others but my friends PC got infected with Win32:Sality (not the variant. 100% pure one) & then it started corrupting all the executable files, only compressed softwares i gave him were left untouched.
> 
> so i keep all my software & game collection as .rar files. it provides protection (according to me) & also keeps the file secure so that no file goes missing.



Same here.....win32 type viruses are exe eaters.....they r polymorphic & 
then they reduce the exe's file size to less than 100KB..... 

1st they attack all exe's runing in task manager....& then each & every
exe u visit in explorer gets infected.....

when i got infected with sality my CCleaner used to shutdown abruptly 

But do remember dat it doesn't affect all exe u have.may be the exe which 
haven't got infected are very powerfull in their entry point 

Henceforth,Keep all the essential files in archived(rar) or ISO format.& live happily ever after


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry... 



> "My friend even trusted sites spread virus which they don't even know themselves.",



I misread above line as, "My friends, trust website, that they don't spread virus, even when they don't know any thing about them" 

But to your original quote, yes,  

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 AM ----------




thetechfreak said:


> 1 in 5 posts in facebook contain malware.



 Is that possible! How a post can contain a malware?
I think, you meant, one in 5 posts in facebook, *directs to a site* containing malware. Were u?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Is that possible! How a post can contain a malware?
> I think, you meant, one in 5 posts in facebook, *directs to a site* containing malware. Were u?



yes ur right...it is link to malware/adware sites


----------



## abhidev (Mar 2, 2011)

Same thing happened...even all my exe files were eaten up by the virus except for one the "Commandos" game exe....guess they kicked the bu$$ of the virus.....hehhehee....lolz


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:
			
		

> Henceforth,Keep all the essential files in archived(rar) or ISO format.& live happily ever after


I did the same thing. Once I got infected I store every game setup in ISO format and all other softwares in .7z format.



			
				Vineet369 said:
			
		

> I misread above line as, "My friends, trust website, that they don't spread virus, even when they don't know any thing about them"


No need to apologize. I know that my language is kind of crappy many misunderstood me. I am still trying to improve that. LOL 



			
				thefreakfreak said:
			
		

> I think, you meant, one in 5 posts in facebook, directs to a site containing malware. Were u?


 Yeah I am also kinda confused about this. Well I am not user of facebook but still knowledge in not going to harm me eh.


----------



## Lord073 (Mar 2, 2011)

What do you guys think of ZoneAlarm firewall? I'm currently using it. Is Comodo any better than that?


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 2, 2011)

Lord073 said:


> What do you guys think of ZoneAlarm firewall? I'm currently using it. Is Comodo any better than that?


yes Comodo is better
or if you are comfortable with Zonealarm there is no need to change
just check your setup from "Shield's up" port checker


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL.. this thread started from, "Using Internet without Anti-virus.." and it changed to "Best Antivirus for a PC running Internet"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 2, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> now as the userbase would shift towards linux, so would the number of malware and detected vulnerabilities


you should know the fact how much Linux dominates the server scenes and still the vulnerabilities in Linux is dwarfed by the vulnerabilities of Windows Server OS.
I wont claim Linux or Mac OS X is completely secure, that will be naive to think, however since they are *nix, they are designed with security from the ground up rather than as an afterthought as in Windows OS.
Secondly people claiming people needing AVs in Linux/Mac OS X are completely wrong. AVs are designed to prevent malware attack which have already been discovered and those software remove/quarantine them as they can check their signature, and that's why AVs never work if a new malware hits in the internet. The number of malware in *nix OSes are small enough and all vulnerabilities patched quickly due to OSS nature which means you won't need an AV, and even if you run an AV that wouldn't guarantee if a new malware hits the ground. You are better of using bit of brain and not run random scripts/DEBs/RPMs without verification. The weakest security link in *nix is the user himself.

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------

And oh anyone who thinks that AV "protects" their OSes is really misinformed.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> LOL.. this thread started from, "Using Internet without Anti-virus.." and it changed to "Best Antivirus for a PC running Internet"


Because you cannot run OS without antivirus when you are using net unless you are using Linux. I don't use antivirus when I used to be offline. But now 2 days and boosh reinstall OS blah blah. Maybe because I download a lot from many sites and I like to explore internet myself.


			
				Liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> And oh anyone who thinks that AV "protects" their OSes is really misinformed.


Agreed but only if you are one of those unlucky guys who gets attacked by that malware on their release date because under 24 hours antivirus updates itself thus securing against that threat.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2011)

^ Well, I use my windows 7 pc, and do everything including, downloading, playing (casual) online games, visiting random sites.... all of this without an Antivirus from many months now... 

Maybe I am talking a big chance. But lets see, for how long I can go without an Antivirus. It's like a little experiment, for the benefit of mankind...


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

This thread has run its course.


----------

